# Turkey backfire. Oh the joy.



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Annie is 100% fine with the turkey.

Tucker, my problem child, on the other hand, is apparently not. He ate a turkey neck yesterday and one this morning. Today the stools have been great. Until about 20 minutes ago when he had a cannon butt explosion all over my living room floor. I put him to potty and put him in the cage. He has thrown up four piles in the last five minutes that are about 1cup worth each. Oh dear. I love the boy, but he is a pain. The vomit smells rotten terribly. The meat was not rotten, it was frozen the whole time the guy had it and only sat out for 24 hours and was still partially frozen when i gave it to him and put the rest away. its all chewed and looks half digested. Its brown foam/liquid with a bunch of small bone pieces. I think the meat may have been digested. He ate at 10am. its not 8:30pm. 

Make that six piles. 

Suggestions?

The meat is not enhanced. I did not let him re-eat it :/.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Add about four piles of thick yellow foam to that. And counting.

I'm thinking turkey is a no go? Or too much too soon?

He acts as if he feels terrible. All in about a half hour or so. Hes digging at his tray in his kennel and throwing up.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

its coming out his nose too, and hes having cannon butt at the same time, not even hunching his back to poop, it just squirts out. I'm FREAKING out.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

That is really strange to me that turkey necks would do that to him. They are a go to for me if anyone has loose stool, they are so bone heavy and not that rich like red meat, that they usually firm things up around here. It's quite possible he does have a turkey intolerance. Has he previously shown intolerance for certain proteins?


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh wow, that sounds bad. Could he have gotten in to something? I would probably be calling the vet at this point....I am lucky that mine has someone in the office 24 hours though, and can get a doctor in there in case of emergency.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm not a raw expert by any means, but am a human health care professional. I don't think vomiting food fragments 10 hours after eating is a good thing. Does he have a history of delayed gastric emptying?

Edit: is his abdomen distended, tender? Can you hear bowel sounds?


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

are you sure its just the turkey causeing this? could he have eaten somthing else that made him sick ?


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Neeko said:


> I'm not a raw expert by any means, but am a human health care professional. I don't think vomiting food fragments 10 hours after eating is a good thing. Does he have a history of delayed gastric emptying?
> 
> Edit: is his abdomen distended, tender? Can you hear bowel sounds?


I called the ER vet about 45 minutes away. I have to call my sister and see if she can put it on her care credit and I can pay her back. 

His belly is not distended. His tummy is making god awful gurgling noises. I'm working on finding a financial way to get him out there. We have a credit card, but my boyfriend has it and intrest is terrible, at this point tho, I do not care. Hes going in one way or another.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Thinking of you. ((((hugs))))


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

xchairity_casex said:


> are you sure its just the turkey causing this? could he have eaten something else that made him sick ?


He's been with me all day. and nothing ive noticed.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Hopefully it is just a turkey intolerance and nothing more! Sending good vibes your way


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Makovach said:


> He's been with me all day. and nothing ive noticed.


well hopefully its jsut a really bad turkey reaction that can be avoided and not somthing serious i would be so afraid! i hope hope hope and pray he is alright!
good luck!


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry your having this problem. All I can do is hope for Tucker.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Makovach said:


> its coming out his nose too, and hes having cannon butt at the same time, not even hunching his back to poop, it just squirts out. I'm FREAKING out.


If its coming out his nose wouldn't he had to breathe something in from it? Could it have gone down the wrong way? And from one Boxer owner and lover to another we're definitely thinking of you.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Please keep us updated. My fingers are crossed that all will be well. hopefully it will just be too much turkey neck at one time. I'm so sorry you both are going through this.


----------



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear this is happening and I hope everything turns out okay with you and Tucker.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> If its coming out his nose wouldn't he had to breathe something in from it? Could it have gone down the wrong way? And from one Boxer owner and lover to another we're definitely thinking of you.


it coming out of his nose is just due to how strong his stomach is"heaving" so to speak his vomiting is very hard forceing it out the opening leading from his throat out his nose.
i can imagine vomiting that hard will cause a sore stomach tomorrow


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Were at the er. Of course I'm terrible for not giving shots and feeding raw. They are just sure he has parvo, salmonella poisoning or gardia. Waiting for the parboil test to come back before we get to see the vet.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Makovach said:


> Were at the er. Of course I'm terrible for not giving shots and feeding raw. They are just sure he has parvo, salmonella poisoning or gardia. Waiting for the parboil test to come back before we get to see the vet.


In situations like this I would withhold that info until they did a little testing. I don't want to hide anything but I also don't want to look at my dog with a bias opinion. Which ER did you go to?


----------



## meganr66 (Mar 2, 2012)

i hope everything is ok!! sending love to your boy!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Med vet in columbus is where i went. Its the onlyone I knew of.p


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Hope you have found out by now what is going on.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

They don't know. And my nd has our credit card so I can't do anything expensive with only $200 in my pocket. He is parvo negative. They are giving him zofran for the nausea and IV fluids for tonight. We are going home and can come back if anything happens before morning when I can get in to see my vet. No clue as to what it is yet.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't know if I mentioned Tucker had two seizures. 

He had one right before we left where he completely collapsed. He had the second in the car on the way to the vet. 

Tmrw we will be going to our new vet. We are getting a full blood panel, fecal flotation, fecal exam, possibly do a few ex-rays to see if there is any blockage anywhere and run a few more tests to eliminate problems. 

I'm wondering if it may just be a reaction to the turkey, tho I would have thought It would have happened sooner rather than later. 

Now that I've had about a bazilllion panic attacks and I can't breathe and feel as if I'm going to throw up and pass out, I'm going to clean up all the vomit and poop I didnt get to before we left and head to bed. I will update in the morning.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

I hope everything turns out okay! Poor Tucker, and poor you.  Please keep us updated.


----------



## Zeus&Slim09 (Jan 13, 2012)

Poor Tucker! I hope you find out what is wrong soon. I can't imagine how scary this must be for you. Sending Tucker some get well wishes from me and my pack.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Couldn't sleep. So i decided to butcher instead. Dismantling turkeys is very stress revealing. Poor boy was standing there drooling and whineing because he wanted some but he isn't allowed to eat until after the vet visit tmrw.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

You had mentioned Tucker's behavior problems. Now vomiting, diarrhea and seizures. I can't help wonder if it is related to moving to the new apartment. It may be due to continual exposure to a toxin that has accumulated in his system to the point of seizures. Ask the landlord if any pest control products were used inside prior to moving in. Also, ask about pesticides and fertilizer used outside the apartment and anywhere you go on walks. I'd lay on my stomach on the floor of every room to look for ant. roach and rodent poison in containers or powder under appliances and along base boards. Anything in a patio area or at the nearby lake? I'd be suspicious if anyone who has access to the dogs when you are not home (possible poisoning). Consider rather there are fumes from new paint, drywall, carpet or tile.

There was a dog show several years ago where dogs became violently ill. One or two of them died. The lawn of the hotel had been sprayed with a pesticide/fertilizer a few days before the event. The products were labeled as safe for children and pets. They had been mixed at a stronger rate than specified by the manufacturer. The grass was not watered after application as specified in the directions.

I hope Tucker is back to his old self when you see him today.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Was he ever checked for thyroid issues? Or his parents?


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

How is he today?


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

BeagleCountry said:


> You had mentioned Tucker's behavior problems. Now vomiting, diarrhea and seizures. I can't help wonder if it is related to moving to the new apartment. It may be due to continual exposure to a toxin that has accumulated in his system to the point of seizures. Ask the landlord if any pest control products were used inside prior to moving in. Also, ask about pesticides and fertilizer used outside the apartment and anywhere you go on walks. I'd lay on my stomach on the floor of every room to look for ant. roach and rodent poison in containers or powder under appliances and along base boards. Anything in a patio area or at the nearby lake? I'd be suspicious if anyone who has access to the dogs when you are not home (possible poisoning). Consider rather there are fumes from new paint, drywall, carpet or tile.
> 
> There was a dog show several years ago where dogs became violently ill. One or two of them died. The lawn of the hotel had been sprayed with a pesticide/fertilizer a few days before the event. The products were labeled as safe for children and pets. They had been mixed at a stronger rate than specified by the manufacturer. The grass was not watered after application as specified in the directions.
> 
> I hope Tucker is back to his old self when you see him today.


I would check into this. When we lived in an apartment, they were always spraying the grounds, AND inside with different pesticides. It doesn't seem like the turkey would be the cause of two seizures. That would be a really bizarre food reaction. Mention it to the vet at least so they look for something other then a reaction to raw food.

Please keep us all informed .....we all worry about each other's dogs here and will be thinking of you today.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i guess you haven't gone to the vet yet because it's too early. But i am keeping all my fingers crossed he is feeling better this morning.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone.

We havent been to the vet yet. Tucker is acting normal and silly and being a big butt head today. 

We are working on financing and waiting for the vet to call back with a round about est. on how much it will cost.

We should get in tonight or tmrw.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Makovach said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> We havent been to the vet yet. Tucker is acting normal and silly and being a big butt head today.
> 
> ...


Let us know how it goes. That vet isn't cheap by any means but hopefully he's good and worth the asking price.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I cant get an appointment until Friday or Saturday :/ 
I think I have the financials figured out tho. 
He ate about 6 oz of boneless skinless chicken breast this morning. And he is acting like he is starving for more.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

probably due to all the vomitting and diahreha emptied his stomach so im sure he is very hungry.
it really does sound more like a poisoning to me glad to hear he is doing better though
hope everything is back to normal with no longterm effects! keep us updated!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

I do not know how I misses this. But was this the first turkey he had?

Dogs, like humans, can vomit so violently they can vomit through their noses and can have seizures.

I would like to say he got too much at one sitting.....rather than say there is something wrong with him

Especially now that he is acting normally.

Certainly I am not a vet so I hope everything turns out okay


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

magicre said:


> I do not know how I misses this. But was this the first turkey he had?
> 
> Dogs, like humans, can vomit so violently they can vomit through their noses and can have seizures.
> 
> ...


on 4-9-12 about 11pm he had a turkey neck (1lb)
On 4-10-12 about 10:30am he had a turkey neck (1/2 lb) 
these were the only times he had turkey. What gets me is he had three solid stools, (not constipated or anything, just right) from the time of the second feeding until 6pm. Then a half hour later started his mess. That is the only thing that makes me curious that it may not be the turkey.

We are thinking that it was too much at once or he may have an intolerance. I'm deathly afraid to give him turkey again. But just to be sure, we are still doing the full blood panel, fecal smear, fecal float, exrays to check for blockage, ultra sound of his heart, heart worm test, as well as titer testing to see his immunity levels and anything else they can think of. They are going to look at the blood work for signs of seizures. I just want to be on the safe side and know that nothing is wrong and it was just a fluke. 

I asked around. Nothing was used in the apartment. I use ACV/water to repel bugs and deal with ants and such. I checked for bugs and bug catchers. I asked the city if they treated the tree lawn with anything and they said no. The apartment was painted about three days before we moved in, but that was over a month ago. The fumes were gone. We haven't changed cleaners or shampoos or anything. 
I also want to do this because as noted before, this could be an underlying reason for his behavior problems. We will also be having his hips checked as he gets nippy when you try to move him or try to force him to sit. The behaviorist called today and told me that it was a great idea to rule out medical problems first, then if needed she will be coming to help us tweak my problems with how I am handling situations and such. And get him under better control as well as learn respect.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

We have an appointment Friday at 5pm. I will let you guys know the results of everything when I find out. Thanks for all the support!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Man I can't believe he seized. Hope you find out what is going on. Hugs to you and Tucker. Praying for ya too.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

once you get the testing done, then you'll at least rule things out and hopefully not have to rule anything in.

i don't know if it's the turkey necks or not...but if these were the first time you fed them, maybe too much too soon.

your dogs seem to need to go very slowly. so a tiny piece of turkey with a bony chicken meal might be in order.....but wait until after the tests.....just thinking out loud.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

My neighbor's bulldog that sometimes stays with me has done great on every meat I've given her - except for turkey. The last time she stayed over I gave them all turkey necks and she had the same reaction. Poor girl. She only eats raw when she is at my place and she LOVES staying here for that reason. My own dogs do just fine with turkey.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

mischiefgrrl said:


> My neighbor's bulldog that sometimes stays with me has done great on every meat I've given her - except for turkey. The last time she stayed over I gave them all turkey necks and she had the same reaction. Poor girl. She only eats raw when she is at my place and she LOVES staying here for that reason. My own dogs do just fine with turkey.



i remember that....the only thing she didn't do was have a seizure....but she got pretty sick.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Yea, she didn't have the seizure which is pretty scary! She had the foaming yellow bile puking though.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Tucker didn't go at all yesterday. This AM he had a loose, but shaped stool. I got home from work at 3:40 and he had liquid diareah in his kennel.

He didn't get breakfast yesterday. Then he had a skinless/organless/fatless chicken thight for dinner (about 1/2 lb), This morning he had a skinless/fatless/ organless chicken quarter (1 lb). 

I think I'm about to loose it. There has been so much going on, now I don't know if I'm going to be able to go to the appointment tmrw due to financial reasons. Everything seems to be going down hill quick. Prozac and Xanax can't even keep up.

I just want my boy better :/

Waiting for a phone call from a friend to see if I can still get him to the vet tmrw or not. She is letting me use her carecredit and pay her monthly. But they said other than her calling and giving them her info off her card, name, SSN, ect, she has to come sign paper work. She works and is an hour away from me and an 1.5 hours away from the vet. I'm 45 min from the vet. So I would have to go get her, take her to the vet and take her home and drive back home, which is all dandy, but I think she is at work. I can't get ahold of her


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Should you maybe fast him for 24 hours? Or have you?


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

xellil said:


> Should you maybe fast him for 24 hours? Or have you?


I fasted him for 24 hours. Gave him six ounces of chicken and 1/4lb chicken back (no skin, fat or organs) Usually he gets three times that much per meal. Well he had stool. Not water, So For dinner we gave him 1/2lb chicken quarter (no skin, fat, organs, 1/4lb meat removed). He had really loose loose stool. So I fasted him for 12 hours and gave him pepto (1tbs, recommended by the vet to calm his stomach and stop the squirts). He had 1/2lb chicken quarter 15ish hours later. I came home to what looked like pee, and smelled like poop. Sure enough, it was water pool. The smell and color were the only things that made me sure it wasn't urine. I gave him more pepto and am not feeding him until after the vet tmrw. He is drinking plenty of fresh water with ACV in it (he loves ACV and he didn't take to the broth in the water at all, they get 1 cup per gallon of water and I have been doing this since I've had him at 5 weeks.)

I just took him out and he had a lot of liquid, with a few super loose soft pieces in between. I just don't know what to do.

BTW everything got worked out with carecredit and we are all set to go to the vet tmrw. His appointment is at 5pm.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm happy to hear that. Looking forward to hearing what happens tomorrow. Hopefully it will be all good news.

When I took Carlos to the vet today they asked about his diet. He eats raw now I said. Oh, alright, in that case I'm sure the diet will fix that bladder problem and his weight is probably a little lower because he starting the new diet.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

glad you are getting to see the vet tomorrow. i'd be pretty worried about the 2 seizures and with all the liquid poop you must be so stressed.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

bridget246 said:


> I'm happy to hear that. Looking forward to hearing what happens tomorrow. Hopefully it will be all good news.
> 
> When I took Carlos to the vet today they asked about his diet. He eats raw now I said. Oh, alright, in that case I'm sure the diet will fix that bladder problem and his weight is probably a little lower because he starting the new diet.



I'm so glad that I found this vet! I love him already and haven't even seen him yet! When I called he told me he loves raw diets and would never bad mouth it.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Makovach said:


> I'm so glad that I found this vet! I love him already and haven't even seen him yet! When I called he told me he loves raw diets and would never bad mouth it.


Oh, I didn't take Carlos to him. Carlos and Bridget will visit him together later on in the year. His prices are much more expensive than the vet we went to. It might be hard to believe but I know of at least 3 non holistic vets that know the benefits of raw. Yes, I spoke to a whole lot of vets around Columbus to find this out.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

BearMurphy said:


> glad you are getting to see the vet tomorrow. i'd be pretty worried about the 2 seizures and with all the liquid poop you must be so stressed.


I'm terrified with everything it could be. And not knowing is killing me. I just want my baby better, no matter the cost. No matter what I have to do (besides going back to kibble, never gunna happen. I'm sure if it turns out to be a diet problem Liz, Re and Abi will guide me though adjustments to fit the diet to him). I've not been able to eat for three days. I have no appetite and I don't want to leave him alone. Not running on much sleep either as I lay up at night making sure he is still breathing and nothing is happening. I have OCD and I prey off of negative thoughts and it fuels the fire.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

bridget246 said:


> Oh, I didn't take Carlos to him. Carlos and Bridget will visit him together later on in the year. His prices are much more expensive than the vet we went to. It might be hard to believe but I know of at least 3 non holistic vets that know the benefits of raw. Yes, I spoke to a whole lot of vets around Columbus to find this out.


oh i see. Sorry for the confusion, I feel a bit embarrassed :/ lol I called a few others and they told me they don't like raw or they wont see a dog that doesn't get vaccinated. Glad you found another one that works tho! Its always nice to know, just in case. 

I can't wait for our appointment tmrw night. Its killing me, I can't sleep.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Do you give them tap water? I know the toxins in that could build up in the body and cause seizures. 

I just wanted to share with you about a month ago, I woke up and my girl had thrown up bile, I thought she was hungry. Fed her, she immediately threw up again and then continued to through up probably 15 times that day. She was shaking pretty hard, too. We did take her to the vet but only asked them to check her temperature and do blood tests to see if her organs were okay. They tried to shove antibiotics, vomiting medicine, and gallbladder medicine on me but I didn't want to medicate her. They wanted to give her fluids and I insisted they look at her gums to see she wasn't dehydrated and they agreed she wasn't. We left and the next day she was still vomiting/shaking for about six hours into the day. She probably threw up 30 times total. She refused to eat and knew she shouldn't eat. She would drink chamomile tea and that was it. The next day she was better and she ate half a meal and picked out what she wanted to eat. I think she had a stomach flu... nothing antibiotics were needed for so don't even know why doc suggested. So, sometimes they can just be sick... and it's scary. She didn't have seizures so that is odd. But vomiting is the natural way of purging something and doesn't always mean something is horribly wrong. Sadly, it's really hard to find out why animals have seizures most of the time. 

My thoughts are going out to you and your boy and I really do hope you get some answers.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Sheltielover25 said:


> Do you give them tap water? I know the toxins in that could build up in the body and cause seizures.
> 
> I just wanted to share with you about a month ago, I woke up and my girl had thrown up bile, I thought she was hungry. Fed her, she immediately threw up again and then continued to through up probably 15 times that day. She was shaking pretty hard, too. We did take her to the vet but only asked them to check her temperature and do blood tests to see if her organs were okay. They tried to shove antibiotics, vomiting medicine, and gallbladder medicine on me but I didn't want to medicate her. They wanted to give her fluids and I insisted they look at her gums to see she wasn't dehydrated and they agreed she wasn't. We left and the next day she was still vomiting/shaking for about six hours into the day. She probably threw up 30 times total. She refused to eat and knew she shouldn't eat. She would drink chamomile tea and that was it. The next day she was better and she ate half a meal and picked out what she wanted to eat. I think she had a stomach flu... nothing antibiotics were needed for so don't even know why doc suggested. So, sometimes they can just be sick... and it's scary. She didn't have seizures so that is odd. But vomiting is the natural way of purging something and doesn't always mean something is horribly wrong. Sadly, it's really hard to find out why animals have seizures most of the time.
> 
> My thoughts are going out to you and your boy and I really do hope you get some answers.


I think the tests are going to give me piece of mind. I want to make sure he is healthy and nothing is going on so we are trying to rule out everything we can think of. They do get tap water, always have had tap or well water. They think the seizures may have been from sever dehydration from throwing up many many times in a short amount of time and all the diarrhea.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Please keep us posted on what happens at the vet. 

There's a chance that he has a huge intolerance to turkey....

I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Makovach said:


> I think the tests are going to give me piece of mind. I want to make sure he is healthy and nothing is going on so we are trying to rule out everything we can think of. They do get tap water, always have had tap or well water. They think the seizures may have been from sever dehydration from throwing up many many times in a short amount of time and all the diarrhea.


I understand the piece of mind thing as I took Hadley to the vet and it was around $300 and once I got home I beat myself up for it. but in the end, it made me feel better and that's what's important, more so than money.

I'd try to give them filtered water if you can. I spent .74 one water a week for them so it's affordable. That fluoride can build up in the system and cause bad things.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Melissa, I don't know how I've missed your thread...how horrid. I would've been FREAKING out. I hope poor Tucker is ok and feeling better. Let us know the outcome...will be thinking of you.

Reading about your concerns regarding the financial aspect makes me truly wish I had the neverending means where I could pay it forward...doing something like this to help you and your furry child would be without question.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Really praying there is nothing seriously wrong and that it is either a turkey intolerance or the flu. I don't know if I would be holding it together very easily. hugs to you and Tucker.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

lovemydogsalways said:


> Really praying there is nothing seriously wrong and that it is either a turkey intolerance or the flu. I don't know if I would be holding it together very easily. hugs to you and Tucker.


Thanks everyone! Only four and a half hours until we head out. He is very tiered this morning and doesn't want to get up or play or anything. He has very soft serve stool still. No throw up since original event.

Is there any way for sure for them to be able to tell if it was a turkey intolerance or not so that if it was I would never have to give it to him again and make him this sick?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

please let us know....

i'd hate to tell you that this is the result of violent vomiting and hypermotility of his gut that caused the squirts and the seizures.....but that would be armchair diagnosing and would not benefit you at all...

it is what i think it is....tho....too much turkey neck too soon....and it caused a violent reaction.

it doesn't mean he's not tolerant of turkey.....but it does maybe maybe mean that he has to go so slowly...and once the intestinal tract gets going...it's hard to stop it.

having said that...pepto is no longer recommended by any vet i go to...nor is it something that will stop the runs....

when you get back...and hopefully he has a severe case of gastroenteritis.....then, let's talk about getting him back on track.

prayers are with you.


----------

